# Bolty



## bolty

Hi ppl just to say hi, i dont no what to say :roll: so just ask what you want to no :lol:


----------



## SimplySplendid

What kind of fish do you have


----------



## SKAustin

Tangs! uh, Brie, you dont know that by now?


----------



## SimplySplendid

Of course I know that!  Just wondering exactly which ones/how many he has :tongue:


----------



## SKAustin

Fronties, calvus, compys, and Lyretail. unless he's gotten rid of the Lyretails yet like he said he was going to do.


----------



## SimplySplendid

Oh I hope he didn't get rid of them!  Lyretails are so awesome


----------



## SKAustin

Brie said:


> Oh I hope he didn't get rid of them!  Lyretails are so awesome


But he had more than one. If they start to breed, they'll become monsters. They will terrorize the entire tank and have all of the other fish cowering in the corners.


----------



## SimplySplendid

Oh...well then...nevermind


----------



## bolty

SKAustin said:


> Fronties, calvus, compys, and Lyretail. unless he's gotten rid of the Lyretails yet like he said he was going to do.


nope not no more, they just started dying!?
stress from getting bullied?
the white brichardi not only killed the little Compressicep but killed 2 of her own :shock: 

i soted them out sold the tank with all the fish that was left and now have 2x rio 300L's

1 houses 

1x mean midas 
4x pictus cat
1x gibby plec
1x vampire shrimp
and 
1x marbled pim

the other 

8x blue rainbow fish


----------



## bolty

Brie said:


> What kind of fish do you have


fish that i have had not have


----------



## fiona

what is that first fish you had on the pics? 
i think they are so cool!!!


----------



## bolty

that would be a Silver Arowana


----------



## fiona

cheers mate. 
have ya seen the one in escoba in salisbury? 
i was sat watching him the other nite!!


----------



## bolty

fiona said:


> cheers mate.
> have ya seen the one in escoba in salisbury?
> i was sat watching him the other nite!!


nah im more of a wetherspoon /old-ale-house guy, do they have a arro then?


----------



## Tracy

Nice Arowana; is it living with other fish? do the other fish become dinner for the Arrowana?


----------



## The Shadow

hi


----------



## flatcam1

welcome to this great community!!!!!


----------

